# point d'interrogation à la place des lettres à accent



## zulma (25 Juin 2007)

bonjour tout le monde je navigue avec firefox et depuis quelque temps d&#233;j&#224; j'ai des points d'interrogation &#224; la place des lettres &#224; accent. il n'affiche pas les &#224;,&#233;,&#232;,&#234; etc mais pour certain sites uniquement mac g&#233;n&#233;ration par exemple pas de probl&#232;me d'affichage de police ???.... Une id&#233;e ?
j'ai osX 10.4.9 et firefox 2.0.0.4
merci


----------

